# STELA Press Release: 29 new markets on June 3



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Dish Network to become first Pay-TV provider to offer local broadcast channels in all 210 local television markets in the United States*

*Satellite Television Extension and Localism Act of 2010 (STELA) Signed into Law by President Obama *​
*ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - May 27, 2010 - *DISH Network L.L.C., the fastest-growing pay-TV provider in America, today announced that it plans to launch local broadcast channels in 29 new markets on June 3, 2010, becoming the first and only pay-TV provider to offer local channels to consumers in every market nationwide. The announcement comes moments after President Obama signed the Satellite Television Extension and Localism Act of 2010 (STELA) into law, which paved the way for DISH Network to take this historic step.

"We are proud to announce that every American will soon have access to their local channels from DISH Network," said Charlie Ergen, Chairman, President and CEO of DISH Network. "While our nearest competitor offers local channels in only 75 percent of local markets, DISH Network is committed to offering consumers in all markets - particularly those living in smaller and rural communities - a full complement of satellite TV services. All Americans, regardless of where they live, deserve access to key in-state news, sports, weather and other programming."

On June 3, DISH Network plans to launch local channels in 29 new markets, introducing to many consumers a choice in television service for the first time ever. These markets include: Alpena, Mich.; Biloxi, Miss.; Binghamton, N.Y.; Bluefield, W.Va.; Bowling Green, Ky.; Columbus, Ga.; Elmira, N.Y.; Eureka, Calif.; Glendive, Mont.; Greenwood, Miss.; Harrisonburg, Va.; Hattiesburg, Miss.; Jackson, Tenn.; Jonesboro, Ark.; Lafayette, Ind.; Lake Charles, La.; Mankato, Minn.; North Platte, Neb.; Ottumwa, Iowa; Parkersburg, W.Va.; Presque Isle, Maine.; Salisbury, Md.; Springfield, Mass.; St. Joseph, Mo.; Utica, N.Y.; Victoria, Texas; Watertown, N.Y.; Wheeling, W.Va.; and Zanesville, Ohio.

The passage of the Satellite Television Extension and Localism Act of 2010 was made possible through the hard work and dedication of many members of Congress, including Chairman Patrick Leahy, U.S. Senate Committee on the Judiciary; Chairman Jay Rockefeller, U.S. Senate Committee on Commerce, Science and Transportation; Senator John Kerry, U.S. Senate Committee on Commerce, Science and Transportation; Chairman John Conyers, U.S. House Committee on the Judiciary;Chairman Henry Waxman, U.S. House Energy and Commerce Committee; and Chairman Rick Boucher, U.S. House Energy Subcommittee on Communications, Technology, and the Internet.

"For far too long, consumers in many small or rural markets didn't have access to their local news, weather and sports. One of the principal goals of the Satellite Television Extension and Localism Act was to encourage local television to be made available to all consumers via satellite," said Chairman John Conyers, U.S. House Committee on the Judiciary. "Implementation of the legislation will help make television markets more competitive, and serve the interests of consumers nationwide."

"My major goal in reforming the Satellite Home Viewer Act has been to bring to all 210 local television markets across the nation what we call local-into-local television service through which local TV signals are transmitted by satellite to homes in the market where the TV stations are located," said Chairman Rick Boucher, U.S. House Committee on Energy and Commerce Subcommittee on Communications, Technology, and the Internet. "Today, we have taken the final step in achieving this long held goal, and as a result, satellite TV subscribers everywhere will soon be able to receive both national programming and the local TV stations that serve their area. With today's presidential signature, on June 3, DISH Network plans to begin serving the many rural markets that lack vital local TV signals. I want to commend the leadership of DISH Network for making this commitment. Millions of homes in America's most rural regions will be the beneficiaries."

For more information about DISH Network's programming packages and local services, visit www.dish.com.

###​
*About DISH Network*
DISH Network L.L.C., a subsidiary of DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), leads the pay-TV industry in technological breakthroughs and provides more than 14.3 million satellite TV customers, as of March 31, 2010, with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value. Customers have access to the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP 922 SlingLoaded DVR, the world's only DVR with TV Everywhere functionality. DISH Network Corporation is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check early morning remark at an end of that post.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Check early morning remark at an end of that post.


Yes. We were at 206 markets represented last week ... now at least one channel exists for all television markets in the US and PR.

There is a lot in test mode ... but the new channels, including significantly viewed stations, are coming.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I was hoping to get my Binghamton NY locals in HD. I currently get the big four networks in HD, two locally with an antenna and two from AAD plus the PBS national feed in SD. So this will really only get me the guide data for the OTA channels. I doubt I'll be viewing the SD stuff on satellite.

I do hope this won't kill my AAD channels!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JWKessler said:


> I do hope this won't kill my AAD channels!


Not specifically. Since AAD isn't delivering the locals as long as you qualified before you should still qualify.
If AAD goes out of business due to being dropped by too many customers you will indirectly lose the service.
Hopefully AAD will keep enough customers to stay healthy and make their transponder rent payments to DISH.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

This makes sense considering Dish's business model to offer low prices and penetrate into small markets with said lower cost pricing structure, yes?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

If STELA can give Dish the authority to provide both markets in my county(their both listed for my county and are up on satellite right now) then Dish could pickup a bunch more subscribers.Our cable company has been providing both markets on cable for years.


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there any way to find out which channels will be rolled out for the Jonesboro area yet? I'm just curious to see how they handle this area since their is only 3 channels in this city, that being ABC, VTN and AETN? Thank you for any info you can add on the subject, and hope you have a nice night, bye.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dan9 said:


> Is there any way to find out which channels will be rolled out for the Jonesboro area yet?


*Jonesboro, AR*
6531 3-00 WREG MEMPHIS, TN (CBS) 
6532 5-00 WMC MEMPHIS, TN (NBC) 
6530 9-00 KAIT JONESBORO, AR (ABC) 
6533 13-00 WHBQ MEMPHIS, TN (FOX) 
6534 20-00 KTEJ JONESBORO, AR (PBS) 
6535 48-00 KVTJ JONESBORO, AR (Religious)

The Jonesboro stations are testing on a spotbeam on 129.
The Memphis stations are on a spotbeam on 110 (these numbers are in test mode).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: There are some errors in networks and some errors in DISH's data ... but the list of all 211 markets and channels uplinked for each are now on my website.

http://jameslong.name/markets/


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James, I noticed on your list that the Paducah, Ky DMA shows that HD is up there for the locals but not available. Is that a place holder or are they really uplinking them but not giving them to us?

I noticed also they are on 77 which is not what is installed in this area...

thanks


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

What about markets such as DFW -- when can we expect Dish to start carrying ALL HD available stations?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> If STELA can give Dish the authority to provide both markets in my county(their both listed for my county and are up on satellite right now) then Dish could pickup a bunch more subscribers.Our cable company has been providing both markets on cable for years.


If you are refering to Fresno and Sacramento networks I agree. Charter currently provides Sacramento locals (more desireable to most) in our area. E* has been forced to offer only Fresno to many.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> James, I noticed on your list that the Paducah, Ky DMA shows that HD is up there for the locals but not available. Is that a place holder or are they really uplinking them but not giving them to us?
> 
> I noticed also they are on 77 which is not what is installed in this area...


I can't verify what is on the transponders, but the information is in the tables the receivers use to find channels. It is more common than not to uplink channels at least a week before they are made available. The actual delay between uplink and availability has ranged from none to never.

In the case of the locals for the named markets, the press release gives a clear sign of when (June 3rd).

Test mode can be frustrating ... the channels are so close and yet so far away. But it is better than no uplinks at all.


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Since this is a law, does that mean that D* has to add these Jonesboro stations also?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dan9 said:


> Since this is a law, does that mean that D* has to add these Jonesboro stations also?


There is no requirement that either satellite system caries locals into a particular market.

STELA gives providers the option of bringing in stations from outside of the local market, an option that has been available for more than five years for DirecTV. (DISH lost the permission to carry the out of market stations due to violations that occurred before the 2004 law was passed. STELA moved these stations from one part of the law to another where DISH can once again provide the stations. There is a second provision in STELA that could eventually allow DISH to provide distants.)

The key is to view the law as permission, not requirement. It makes it more cost effective for DISH if they can offer ALL network stations to each market instead of having a locals offering of one or two channels. DISH is taking full advantage of the law.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

James Long said:


> BTW: There are some errors in networks and some errors in DISH's data ... but the list of all 211 markets and channels uplinked for each are now on my website.
> 
> http://jameslong.name/markets/


Thanks for the list.

I'm gonna guess that the Greenwood, MS market has an error in it since it lists KARK out of Little Rock as the NBC affiliate. The delta has no local NBC affiliate and, depending on where one lives, gets WTVA Tupelo, WMC Memphis or WLBT Jackson via cable.

And kudos to Dish for making a commitment to small markets. Had this announcement happened four years ago, I might have dropped DirecTV from my secondary residence, to get locals.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> BTW: There are some errors in networks and some errors in DISH's data ... but the list of all 211 markets and channels uplinked for each are now on my website.
> 
> http://jameslong.name/markets/


Wow! That was a lot of work.

Now I'm really curious about the Monterey DMA which includes Monterey, Santa Cruz, and San Benito Counties. You're showing KEYT (ABC) from Santa Barbara. I would have expected KGO (ABC) from San Francisco as even Charter Communications carries it in King City which is closer to Santa Barbara then anywhere else. I wonder what that's all about????


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that the Santa Barbara-San Luis Obispo and Salinas-Monterey markets are on the same spotbeam, so that may explain why Dish wants to use KEYT as the ABC affiliate for Salinas-Monterey. However, neither KGO nor KEYT qualifies as a significantly viewed station in Salinas-Monterey. Neither station is readily receivable off air in Salinas-Monterey, and neither station is on the FCC list of significantly viewed stations for Salinas-Monterey. Therefore, any ABC station in the Salinas-Monterey market must be a distant station.

That being said, virtually everyone in the Salinas-Monterey market receives KGO, either through cable as ABC7 or through AAD or Direct. Of course, all satellite HD subscribers in the market who have AAD or Direct receive KABC for the HD signal. KGO is available in HD on cable in the market. KGO is only available in SD on satellite in Salinas-Monterey.

No one in the market receives KEYT. Furthermore, San Francisco is about 85 miles from Salinas and covers some Salinas news. KEYT, as far as I know, has no viewers in the market and covers no news from the market. Santa Barbara is about 200 miles away from Salinas.

The distant networks situation for Dish may be restricted by the contract Dish has with AAD, although this is just my speculation. If Dish imports KGO into the Salinas-Monterey market, they will be in direct competition with AAD.

In Salinas-Monterey, most viewers would like to see KGO in HD. A second choice is KABC in HD, or perhaps both in HD. However, no one wants KEYT.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefully DISH will find and fix all of the errors before turning on the channels (especially out of market channels). I would not want to see DISH prematurely provide distants and lose the chance to ever provide distants again (... again).


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree. The injunction has not been lifted yet, so Dish cannot provide distants. Of course, if Dish did provide a distant ABC station to Salinas-Monterey, even in violation of the injunction, there would still be no aggrieved party, since there is no ABC station in that area. But I hope Dish reviews the FCC list and make sure that they only turn on significantly viewed stations, until the injunction is lifted. And even when the injunction is lifted, providing KEYT to Salinas-Monterey is a poor marketing decision.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The following list of channels are uplinked and not available. These represent the 29 markets DISH announced that they will release on Thursday, June 3rd.

Note that some markets include HD channels with their initial launches. Four markets: Binghamton, Elmira, Utica and Watertown, NY are uplinked in MPEG4 SD. Bluefield/Oak Hill, WV, Columbus, GA, Lake Charles, LA, and Springfield, MA are uplinked to 77° (Eastern Arc)

*Alpena, MI*
6-00 WCML ALPENA, MI (PBS) - 6534 SD 129° 11s22 *X*
11-00 WBKB ALPENA, MI (CBS) - 6531 SD 129° 11s22 *X*
12-00 WJRT FLINT, MI (ABC) SV - 6530 SD 110° 20s13 *X*
13-00 WBKBD ALPENA, MI (FOX) - 6533 SD 129° 11s22 *X*
25-00 WEYI SAGINAW, MI (NBC) SV - 6532 SD 110° 20s13 *X*

*Biloxi/Golfport, MS*
7-00 WDSU NEW ORLEANS, LA (NBC) SV - 6522 SD 110° 23s12 *X*
13-00 WLOX BILOXI, MS (ABC) - 6520 SD 119° 2sA10 *X*
16-00 WMAH BILOXI, MS (PBS) - 6524 SD 119° 2sA10 *X*
22-00 WWL NEW ORLEANS, LA (CBS) SV - 6521 SD 110° 23s12 *X*
25-00 WXXV GULFPORT, MS (FOX) - 6523 SD 119° 2sA10 *X*

*Binghamton, NY*
5-00 WBGH BINGHAMTON, NY (NBC) - 6542 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
12-00 WBNG BINGHAMTON, NY (CBS) - 6541 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
34-00 WIVT BINGHAMTON, NY (ABC) - 6540 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
40-00 WICZ BINGHAMTON, NY (FOX) - 6543 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
46-00 WSKG BINGHAMTON, NY (PBS) - 6544 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*

*Bluefield/Oak Hill, WV*
8-00 WVNSD LEWISBURG, WV (FOX) - 5293 HD 77° 32 *X*
14-00 WLFB BLUEFIELD, WV - 6555 SD 77° 32 *X*
46-00 WVVA BLUEFIELD, WV (NBC) - 5292 HD 77° 32 *X*
50-00 WOAY OAK HILL, WV (ABC) - 5290 HD 77° 32 *X*
53-00 WSWP GRANDVIEW, WV (PBS) - 5294 HD 77° 32 *X*
59-00 WVNS LEWISBURG, WV (CBS) - 5291 HD 77° 32 *X*

*Bowling Green, KY*
13-00 WBKO BOWLING GREEN, KY (ABC) - 6520 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
16-00 WNKYD BOWLING GREEN, KY (CBS) - 6521 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
24-00 WKYU BOWLING GREEN, KY (PBS) - 6525 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
33-00 WBKOD BOWLING GREEN, KY (FOX) - 6523 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
40-00 WNKY BOWLING GREEN, KY (NBC) - 6522 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
48-00 WKGB BOWLING GREEN, KY (PBS) - 6524 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*

*Columbus, GA*
3-00 WRBL COLUMBUS, GA (CBS) - 5291 HD 77° 28 *X*
9-00 WTVM COLUMBUS, GA (ABC) - 5290 HD 77° 28 *X*
28-00 WJSP COLUMBUS, GA (PBS) - 5294 HD 77° 28 *X*
38-00 WLTZ COLUMBUS, GA (NBC) - 5292 HD 77° 28 *X*
54-00 WXTX COLUMBUS, GA (FOX) - 5293 HD 77° 28 *X*
66-00 WLGA OPELIKA, AL (CW) - 6525 SD 77° 28 *X*

*Elmira, NY*
18-00 WETM ELMIRA, NY (NBC) - 6532 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
30-00 WSKA CORNING, NY (PBS) - 6534 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
36-00 WENY ELMIRA, NY (ABC) - 6530 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
48-00 WYDC CORNING, NY (FOX) - 6533 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
55-00 WENYD ELMIRA, NY (CW) - 6531 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*

*Eureka, CA*
3-00 KIEM EUREKA, CA (NBC) - 6522 SD 119° 3sB02 *X*
13-00 KEET EUREKA, CA (PBS) - 6524 SD 119° 3sB02 *X*
17-00 KVIQ EUREKA, CA (CBS) - 6521 SD 119° 3sB02 *X*
20-00 KBVU EUREKA, CA (FOX) - 6523 SD 119° 3sB02 *X*
23-00 KAEF ARCATA, CA (ABC) - 6520 SD 119° 3sB02 *X*
33-00 KEMY EUREKA, CA - 6525 SD 110° 20s43 *X*

*Glendive, MT*
3-00 KOTA RAPID CITY, SD (ABC) SV - 6530 SD 110° 26s33 *X*
5-00 KXGN GLENDIVE, MT (CBS/NBC) - 6531 SD 110° 26s33 *X*
7-00 KEVN RAPID CITY, SD (FOX) SV - 6533 SD 110° 26s33 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6534 SD 119° 8 *X*

*Greenwood, MS*
4-00 KARK LITTLE ROCK, AR (NBC) SV - 6552 SD 110° 18s15 *X*
6-00 WABG GREENWOOD, MS (ABC) - 6550 SD 129° 16s38 *X*
15-00 WXVT GREENVILLE, MS (CBS) - 6551 SD 129° 16s38 *X*
25-00 WMAO GREENWOOD, MS (PBS) - 6554 SD 129° 16s38 *X*
32-00 WABGD GREENWOOD, MS (FOX) - 6553 SD 129° 16s38 *X*

*Harrisonburg, VA*
3-00 WHSV HARRISONBURG, VA (ABC) - 6530 SD 119° 5sB16 *X*
4-00 WRC WASHINGTON, DC (NBC) SV - 6532 SD 110° 25s5 *X*
9-00 WUSA WASHINGTON, DC (CBS) SV - 6531 SD 110° 25s5 *X*
49-00 WHSVD HARRISONBURG, VA (FOX) - 6533 SD 119° 5sB16 *X*
51-00 WVPT STAUNTON, VA (PBS) - 6534 SD 119° 5sB16 *X*

*Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS*
7-00 WHLT HATTIESBURG, MS (CBS) - 6531 SD 119° 2sA10 *X*
11-00 WTOK MERIDIAN, MS (ABC) SV - 6530 SD 110° 31s11 *X*
22-00 WDAM LAUREL, MS (NBC) - 6532 SD 119° 2sA10 *X*
31-00 WGBCD MERIDIAN, MS (FOX) SV - 6533 SD 110° 31s11 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6535 SD 119° 8 *X*

*Jackson, TN*
3-00 WREG MEMPHIS, TN (CBS) SV - 6541 SD 110° 20s14 *X*
5-00 WMC MEMPHIS, TN (NBC) SV - 6542 SD 110° 20s14 *X*
7-00 WBBJ JACKSON, TN (ABC) - 6540 SD 110° 20s14 *X*
11-00 WLJT LEXINGTON, TN (PBS) - 6544 SD 110° 20s14 *X*
16-00 WJKT JACKSON, TN (FOX) - 6543 SD 110° 20s14 *X*

*Jonesboro, AR*
3-00 WREG MEMPHIS, TN (CBS) SV - 6531 SD 110° 20s14 *X*
5-00 WMC MEMPHIS, TN (NBC) SV - 6532 SD 110° 20s14 *X*
9-00 KAIT JONESBORO, AR (ABC) - 6530 SD 129° 12s30 *X*
13-00 WHBQ MEMPHIS, TN (FOX) SV - 6533 SD 110° 20s14 *X*
20-00 KTEJ JONESBORO, AR (PBS) - 6534 SD 129° 12s30 *X*
48-00 KVTJ JONESBORO, AR - 6535 SD 129° 12s30 *X*

*Lafayette, IN*
6-00 WRTV INDIANAPOLIS, IN (ABC) SV - 6530 SD 110° 18s13 *X*
13-00 WTHR INDIANAPOLIS, IN (NBC) SV - 6532 SD 110° 18s13 *X*
18-00 WLFI LAFAYETTE, IN (CBS) - 6531 SD 119° 1sA11 *X*
59-00 WXIN INDIANAPOLIS, IN (FOX) SV - 6533 SD 110° 18s13 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6536 SD 119° 8 *X*

*Lake Charles, LA*
6-00 KFDM BEAUMONT, TX (CBS) SV - 5281 HD 77° 10 *X*
7-00 KPLC LAKE CHARLES, LA (NBC) - 5282 HD 77° 10 *X*
12-00 KBMT BEAUMONT, TX (ABC) SV - 5280 HD 77° 10 *X*
18-00 KLTL LAKE CHARLES, LA (PBS) - 5285 HD 77° 10 *X*
29-00 KVHP JASPER, TX (FOX) - 5283 HD 77° 10 *X*

*Mankato, MN*
5-00 KSTP ST. PAUL, MN (ABC) SV - 6530 SD 110° 4s28 *X*
11-00 KARE MINNEAPOLIS, MN (NBC) SV - 6532 SD 110° 4s28 *X*
12-00 KEYC MANKATO, MN (CBS) - 6531 SD 110° 12s28 *X*
38-00 KEYCD MANKATO, MN (FOX) - 6533 SD 110° 12s28 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6537 SD 119° 8 *X*

*North Platte, NE*
2-00 KNOP NORTH PLATTE, NE (NBC) - 6572 SD 119° 5sA07 *X*
9-00 KPNE NORTH PLATTE, NE (PBS) - 6574 SD 119° 5sA07 *X*
10-00 KOLN LINCOLN, NE (CBS) SV - 6571 SD 110° 27s29 *X*
11-00 KIIT NORTH PLATTE, NE (FOX) - 6573 SD 119° 5sA07 *X*
13-00 KHGI NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) - 6570 SD 119° 5sA07 *X*

*Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO*
3-00 KTVO KIRKSVILLE, MO (ABC) - 6520 SD 119° 2sA08 *X*
15-00 KYOU OTTUMWA, IA (FOX) - 6523 SD 119° 2sA08 *X*
33-00 KTVOD KIRKSVILLE, MO (CBS) - 6521 SD 119° 2sA08 *X*
41-00 KSHB KANSAS CITY, MO (NBC) SV - 6522 SD 110° 18s24 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6538 SD 119° 8 *X*

*Parkersburg, WV*
5-00 WDTV WESTON, WV (CBS) SV - 6531 SD 129° 9s31 *X*
15-00 WTAP PARKERSBURG, WV (NBC) - 6532 SD 129° 6s25 *X*
49-00 WTAPD PARKERSBURG, WV (FOX) - 6533 SD 129° 6s25 *X*
52-00 WBOYD CLARKSBURG, WV (ABC) SV - 6530 SD 129° 9s31 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6539 SD 119° 8 *X*

*Presque Isle, ME*
2-00 WLBZ BANGOR, ME (NBC) SV - 6522 SD 110° 25s8 *X*
7-00 WVII BANGOR, ME (ABC) SV - 6520 SD 110° 25s8 *X*
8-00 WAGM PRESQUE ISLE, ME (CBS) - 6521 SD 110° 25s8 *X*
10-00 WMEM PRESQUE ISLE, ME (PBS) - 6524 SD 110° 23s8 *X*
16-00 WAGMD PRESQUE ISLE, ME (FOX) - 6523 SD 110° 25s8 *X*

*Salisbury, MD*
11-00 WBAL BALTIMORE, MD (NBC) SV - 6522 SD 110° 23s5 *X*
16-00 WBOC SALISBURY, MD (CBS) - 6521 SD 119° 2sA18 *X*
21-00 WBOCD SALISBURY, MD (FOX) - 6523 SD 119° 2sA18 *X*
28-00 WCPB SALISBURY, MD (PBS) - 6525 SD 119° 2sA18 *X*
47-00 WMDT SALISBURY, MD (ABC) - 6520 SD 119° 2sA18 *X*

*Springfield, MA*
22-00 WWLP SPRINGFIELD, MA (NBC) - 5272 HD 77° 22 *X*
67-00 WSHM SPRINGFIELD, MA (CBS) - 6531 SD 77° 22 *X*

*St Joseph, MO*
2-00 KQTV ST. JOSEPH, MO (ABC) - 6530 SD 129° 8s29 *X*
4-00 WDAF KANSAS CITY, MO (FOX) SV - 6533 SD 110° 18s24 *X*
5-00 KCTV KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) SV - 6531 SD 110° 18s24 *X*
41-00 KSHB KANSAS CITY, MO (NBC) SV - 6532 SD 110° 18s24 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6540 SD 119° 8 *X*

*Utica, NY*
2-00 WKTV UTICA, NY (NBC) - 6522 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
6-00 WTVH SYRACUSE, NY (CBS) SV - 6521 SD 110° 4s4 *X*
20-00 WUTR UTICA, NY (ABC) - 6520 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
33-00 WFXV UTICA, NY (FOX) - 6523 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6524 SD 119° 8 *X*

*Victoria, TX*
11-00 KHOU HOUSTON, TX (CBS) SV - 6531 SD 119° 4sA09 *X*
17-00 KMOL VICTORIA, TX (NBC) - 6532 SD 129° 8s49 *X*
19-00 KVCT VICTORIA, TX (FOX) - 6533 SD 129° 8s49 *X*
25-00 KAVU VICTORIA, TX (ABC) - 6530 SD 129° 8s49 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6541 SD 119° 8 *X*

*Watertown, NY*
3-00 WSTM SYRACUSE, NY (NBC) SV - 6552 SD 110° 4s4 *X*
7-00 WWNY CARTHAGE, NY (CBS) - 6551 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
28-00 WNYF WATERTOWN, NY (FOX) - 6553 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
41-00 WPBS WATERTOWN, NY (PBS) - 6554 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
50-00 WWTI WATERTOWN, NY (ABC) - 6550 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*

*Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH*
7-00 WTRF WHEELING, WV (CBS) - 6521 SD 119° 3sB16 *X*
9-00 WTOV STEUBENVILLE, OH (NBC) - 6522 SD 119° 3sB16 *X*
10-00 WTRF3 WHEELING, WV (ABC) - 6520 SD 119° 3sB16 *X*
32-00 WTRF2 WHEELING, WV (FOX) - 6523 SD 119° 3sB16 *X*
44-00 WOUC CAMBRIDGE, OH (PBS) - 6524 SD 119° 3sB16 *X*

*Zanesville, OH*
6-00 WSYX COLUMBUS, OH (ABC) SV - 6550 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
10-00 WBNS COLUMBUS, OH (CBS) SV - 6551 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
18-00 WHIZ ZANESVILLE, OH (NBC) - 6552 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
28-00 WTTE COLUMBUS, OH (FOX) SV - 6553 SD 119° 4sB14 *X*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6554 SD 119° 8 *X*


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Does this mean that Bluefield/Oak Hill, WVA is only available at 77°? My daughter lives in this market and I believe she is currently pointed at the Western Arc, she doesn't seem to currently be receiving anything on 77°. Does this mean that she will need to have someone come out and change her setup? Can you tell me what she needs to start getting her locals on 6/3/10? She called Dish on Friday and they told her she wouldn't have to do anything that she should just start receiving them. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

One other question about Bluefield/Oak Hill, WVA. WVNS carries both CBS & FOX. Could that be why there are two listings for WVNS for Bluefield/Oak Hill? One for CBS & one for FOX?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

James Long said:


> The following list of channels are uplinked and not available. These represent the 29 markets DISH announced that they will release on Thursday, June 3rd.
> 
> *Utica, NY*
> 2-00 WKTV UTICA, NY (NBC) - 6522 SD 119° 1sA15 *X*
> ...


WTVH is SV in Oneida County, but not Herkimer or Otsego. For CBS, both WBNG and WRGB are SV in Otsego. Only WRGB is SV in Herkimer County. Any idea how that will be resolved?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BlueSnake said:


> Does this mean that Bluefield/Oak Hill, WVA is only available at 77°?


Today nothing is available, but yes - they are uplinked only to 77 and when activated on Thursday morning will only be available from 77. Your daughter will need to change her setup (including upgrade to ViP equipment if she does not already have HD).



BlueSnake said:


> One other question about Bluefield/Oak Hill, WVA. WVNS carries both CBS & FOX. Could that be why there are two listings for WVNS for Bluefield/Oak Hill? One for CBS & one for FOX?


Correct. "WVNSD" is the Fox feed. I corrected my error in the listing above.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tower Guy said:


> WTVH is SV in Oneida County, but not Herkimer or Otsego. For CBS, both WBNG and WRGB are SV in Otsego. Only WRGB is SV in Herkimer County. Any idea how that will be resolved?


Under the law DISH can only provide the SV stations where they are on the SV list ... so for now those SVs simply will not be available in the entire market.

Once DISH goes to court and is able to provide distants again I expect the stations will be made available market wide (if possible). If there are other network stations that could be used for SVs in the missing counties I'd look for them to be added.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

It may not have anything to do with SV. If no affiliate of the network delivers a grade "B" signal to any part of the market, they should be able to offer an out-of-market affiliate of that network to the entire market.

A similar situation exists in the Ottumwa-Kirksville market...KSHB (NBC) is not SV in the Iowa portion of the market. I'm not sure about Missouri. However, in that market, the Des Moines NBC station does have a translator in Ottumwa, so that may blow the theory in my previous paragraph out the window.

Also, on Glendive, KXGN launched a full-fledged NBC subchannel last year, but I believe they still do show an hour of "best of" NBC programming at 9 p.m. MT on the primary channel.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Jon Ellis said:


> Also, on Glendive, KXGN launched a full-fledged NBC subchannel last year,


are you sure? There is a translator in Glendive for NBC which is from Minot/Dickinson area from the NBC NoDak



> but I believe they still do show an hour of "best of" NBC programming at 9 p.m. MT on the primary channel.


nope. Dropped that in September. They show Millionaire now from 9-10


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Jon Ellis said:


> It may not have anything to do with SV. If no affiliate of the network delivers a grade "B" signal to any part of the market, they should be able to offer an out-of-market affiliate of that network to the entire market.


The "grade B" analysis has now been eliminated from federal law in the version of STELA signed by the President last week. Dish is currently under an injunction that prohibits Dish from providing distants. The only distants available on Dish's system are provided by AAD. The injunction may be lifted at some point, but it currently remains. Unless the out-of-market affiliate is "significantly viewed," Dish cannot provide it.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Dish can now per STELA offer locals to markets that didnt have the full batch. They can import a neighboring local and will do that on 6/3


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Only if the neighboring local is "significantly viewed" can Dish import it into a neighboring market. The FCC maintains a list of "significantly viewed" stations. Sometimes a neighboring station will not qualify as "significantly viewed." In that case, it would be a distant, and Dish remains barred by injunction from importing that station.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

FCC significantly viewed list.

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-05-187A2.pdf


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

jeffgbailey said:


> are you sure? There is a translator in Glendive for NBC which is from Minot/Dickinson area from the NBC NoDak


I was there last June and saw it myself. CBS on 5.1, NBC on 5.2.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

runner861 said:


> The injunction may be lifted at some point, but it currently remains. Unless the out-of-market affiliate is "significantly viewed," Dish cannot provide it.


I thought they would be allowed to carry DNS under the same provision that will allow them to carry SV?


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

There are some conditions that they must meet. After they have met the conditions, then they must petition the court that imposed the injunction to lift the injunction. Once the injunction is lifted, then Dish can resume carrying distants. However, their carriage may still be limited by the terms of their contract with AAD. That is the big unknown.


----------



## psdstu (Oct 3, 2009)

What about the 8 Short Markets like Dothan AL, and Panama City FL..... I thought they were supposed to get there missing channels starting 3 June?

Stu


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

psdstu said:


> What about the 8 Short Markets like Dothan AL, and Panama City FL..... I thought they were supposed to get there missing channels starting 3 June?


These eight?

*Albany, GA*
27-00 WTXL TALLAHASSEE, FL (ABC) SV - 7666 SD 110° 25s3 *X*

*Dothan, AL*
7-00 WJHG PANAMA CITY, FL (NBC) SV - 8567 SD 110° 4s7 *X*

*Juneau, AK*
7-00 KFXF FAIRBANKS, AK (FOX) SV - 9381 SD 110° 26s46 *X*

*Lafayette, LA*
33-00 WVLA BATON ROUGE, LA (NBC) SV - 8486 SD 110° 25s12 *X*

*Larado, TX*
3-00 KSAT SAN ANTONIO, TX (ABC) SV - 8121 SD 110° 23s22 *X* 5270 HD 110° 25s22 *X*

*Monterey, CA*
3-00 KEYT SANTA BARBARA, CA (ABC) SV - 9186 SD 110° 23s42 *X* 5270 HD 129° 15s32 *X*

*Panama City, FL*
4-00 WTVY DOTHAN, AL (CBS) SV - 7920 SD 110° 4s7 *X*

*Terre Haute, IN*
20-00 WICS SPRINGFIELD, IL (ABC) SV - 7900 SD 119° 3sB13 *X* 5260 HD 129° 12s30 *X*

We have had some discussion about Monterery and KEYT not being a SV station for that market. These are stations that I found on a quick scan of the list of uplinked but not available stations.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm still wondering if after offering locals in SD only, will they be able to also offer HD locals from an adjoining Significantly Viewed DMA. In my case, I'm in the Binghamton, NY DMA which will be SD only. Syracuse is SV for us and they are offered in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JWKessler said:


> I'm still wondering if after offering locals in SD only, will they be able to also offer HD locals from an adjoining Significantly Viewed DMA. In my case, I'm in the Binghamton, NY DMA which will be SD only. Syracuse is SV for us and they are offered in HD.


I believe providers are required to offer the in market stations in HD before offering any of the SVs in HD.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Question for my Dad who has Dish Network but would probably not call...

As we're in the Bluefield/Beckley DMA and apparently now set to have access to Dish Locals on June 3, what would I need to tell him/them they would need to do to gain access to the newly available channels?

They have (I believe) a Dish 500, I think their programming is the top package with everything and I know they have one two-tuner DVR and a single-tuner DVR in my brothers room. Neither are HD though they do have HD capable sets now.

Any tips for me as I'm probably gonna be the guy that has to make the call? I don't have a clue what to ask for or what I should expect as I have the *other* satellite provider myself though I'm not really biased either way.

Thanks for any help you all may be able/willing to offer.


----------



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

I am still unsure if this new law applies to me. According to the FCC sv list, in Miami county, IN, WNDU-tv in South Bend is significantly viewed. I live in the Indy tv market so I don't get WNDU. I am correct in assuming that after June 3rd I will have that station?


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dish has applied for a temporary waiver of the injunction barring them from providing distant networks. The application was filed on May 28. The waiver they are seeking is a 120-day waiver. This is a limited waiver that Dish is seeking. If granted, it would allow Dish to provide distants to short markets in which Dish was not providing local service as of December 31, 2009.

Judge Dimitrouleas has ordered that any interested parties file their papers by noon on June 3. As of now, the injunction still stands.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

adunkle said:


> I am still unsure if this new law applies to me. According to the FCC sv list, in Miami county, IN, WNDU-tv in South Bend is significantly viewed. I live in the Indy tv market so I don't get WNDU. I am correct in assuming that after June 3rd I will have that station?


Theoretically ... DISH _could_ provide you with WNDU as a SV channel as of last Thursday when the bill became a law. But you have an NBC station in your market so the pressure to fill in the network isn't there.

DISH has not mapped "duplicate" network stations into markets. While it is legally possible to provide the stations I do not expect them to do so. (In this case WTHR would object and likely want a rate increase the next time their contract is up.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> Dish has applied for a temporary waiver of the injunction barring them from providing distant networks. The application was filed on May 28. The waiver they are seeking is a 120-day waiver. This is a limited waiver that Dish is seeking. If granted, it would allow Dish to provide distants to short markets in which Dish was not providing local service as of December 31, 2009.
> 
> Judge Dimitrouleas has ordered that any interested parties file their papers by noon on June 3. As of now, the injunction still stands.


Thanks for the update.

This is important enough and discussion will outlast this thread ... so I've created a special thread to discuss this legal issue.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178471


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

James Long said:


> DISH has not mapped "duplicate" network stations into markets. While it is legally possible to provide the stations I do not expect them to do so. (In this case WTHR would object and likely want a rate increase the next time their contract is up.)


Or maybe it would give Dish negotiating power when the contract is up since they have an alternative channel available? Hummmm.... if you don't lower rates we will offer the SV channel and you'll lose viewers 

Do the local channels do this with the cable companies?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

James Long said:


> *Albany, GA*
> 27-00 WTXL TALLAHASSEE, FL (ABC) SV - 7666 SD 110° 25s3 *X*


WTXL is only "Significantly Viewed" in ONE county in the Albany, GA DMA (Colquitt County)... even though their digital signal now reaches farther into the Albany, GA DMA than WTVM (Columbus, GA) which is "Significantly Viewed" in 8 of the 17 counties including Dougherty County (where Albany is).

Perhaps it has to do with WTXL already uplinked as SD-LIL to the Tallahassee, FL DMA, whereas WTVM will only be uplinked in MPEG4 HD to Columbus, GA... and they are only waiting until they get the legal right to import WTXL into the rest of the DMA...

*JAMES LONG:* BTW, WLGA in Columbus, GA is no longer a CW affiliate... like you have listed on your site. They lost their affiliation to WLTZ-DT2, and are now currently an Independent... and from what I hear, they'll be lucky to be anything much longer. 

~Alan


----------



## Chris24 (Oct 7, 2009)

When the Nets go up CBS,ABC,NBC,Fox does that included the CW Network & My Network.If it does not can you get CW & My from another city?


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

For CW, DISH typically includes either WPIX New York or KTLA Los Angeles in markets that don't have a standalone affiliate (they don't carry the CW subchannels).

My Network TV affiliates aren't included in any DISH local packages, to my knowledge, but you could always get WWOR New York for an extra fee, since it is a SuperStation.


----------



## Chris24 (Oct 7, 2009)

Could it be possible that that new cities with locals that some of them could get turned on Tomorrow?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chris24 said:


> Could it be possible that that new cities with locals that some of them could get turned on Tomorrow?


Anything is possible ... but I doubt the CSRs would be able to turn on the channels until Thursday even if they are "available".
(They might have trouble turning them on Friday the way some market adds have gone. )


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

Jon Ellis said:


> For CW, DISH typically includes either WPIX New York or KTLA Los Angeles in markets that don't have a standalone affiliate (they don't carry the CW subchannels).
> 
> My Network TV affiliates aren't included in any DISH local packages, to my knowledge, but you could always get WWOR New York for an extra fee, since it is a SuperStation.


Here in Abilene, Texas our MNTV affiliate channel 42 is on Dish. Our CW is a subchannel of the ABC affiliate so for that we get WPIX. We have no local PBS so we get the national feed.


----------



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you James for the reply. I probably should have mentioned that only Miami county had WNDU as sv in my area. You are probably right. WTHR would probably raise a fuss. I appreciate your response.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

They will basically need the setup to receive HD channels. The new locals are on a different satellite than your Dad's setup currently are aimed at. My daughter lives up there and she has the same thing. She going to switch to get HD and then she will be able to receive her local channels as well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The new markets are now active on the satellites ... be aware that if you call they may not be in the CSR's system yet to be added.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

not available until tomorrow at 6AM Eastern


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jeffgbailey said:


> not available until tomorrow at 6AM Eastern


That's the difference between "available" on the satellite and "available" to subscribe.


----------



## psdstu (Oct 3, 2009)

James Long said:


> These eight?
> 
> *Albany, GA*
> 27-00 WTXL TALLAHASSEE, FL (ABC) SV - 7666 SD 110° 25s3 *X*
> ...


James,

Do you know if ANY of these Short Market stations have been available yet?

Stu


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

psdstu said:


> Do you know if ANY of these Short Market stations have been available yet?


I don't believe so. I don't expect any of them to be available soon as the ones I've looked at are distants (not significantly viewed) and DISH is still prohibited from delivering distants into markets that had local-into-local service on December 31st, 2009.


----------



## psdstu (Oct 3, 2009)

James Long said:


> I don't believe so. I don't expect any of them to be available soon as the ones I've looked at are distants (not significantly viewed) and DISH is still prohibited from delivering distants into markets that had local-into-local service on December 31st, 2009.


I can't speak for all of them, but I do know that these 2 are SV and based on the attachment is what made me belive that they would be available on 3 June.

Dothan, AL
7-00 WJHG PANAMA CITY, FL (NBC) SV - 8567 SD 110° 4s7 X

Panama City, FL
4-00 WTVY DOTHAN, AL (CBS) SV - 7920 SD 110° 4s7 X


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

psdstu said:


> I can't speak for all of them, but I do know that these 2 are SV and based on the attachment is what made me belive that they would be available on 3 June.


"Imported markets upon final judicial review."



> Dothan, AL
> 7-00 WJHG PANAMA CITY, FL (NBC) SV - 8567 SD 110° 4s7 X
> 
> Panama City, FL
> 4-00 WTVY DOTHAN, AL (CBS) SV - 7920 SD 110° 4s7 X


These stations are only SV in _PART_ of the markets named.
DISH could turn them on in those parts where they are SV if they wish.

For the rest of the market, DISH has to rely on carrying a station as a distant.
That CANNOT be done at this time in any market that had locals on December 31st.


----------



## willymac (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm just wondering if anyone has any clue as to when KVHP will be turned on in the Lake Charles market. It is uplinked and shows on Dish's website, but its not available yet. Naturally it is the only local I really wanted due to my antenna setup not being the greatest and its not available.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

willymac said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has any clue as to when KVHP will be turned on in the Lake Charles market. It is uplinked and shows on Dish's website, but its not available yet. Naturally it is the only local I really wanted due to my antenna setup not being the greatest and its not available.


The channel 5283 KVHP is on 77W tp10 (EA) and still in engineering mode.

V:07 Date:060410 Time:212701


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
5283|KVHP|77|810|A4|29|Lake Charles, LA||EA||
Total:1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

willymac said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has any clue as to when KVHP will be turned on in the Lake Charles market. It is uplinked and shows on Dish's website, but its not available yet. Naturally it is the only local I really wanted due to my antenna setup not being the greatest and its not available.


It is an in market channel ... the only reason not to have it running is a disagreement over terms between the station and DISH network. Once that disagreement is settled DISH should be able to turn it on.


----------



## psdstu (Oct 3, 2009)

James Long said:


> "Imported markets upon final judicial review."
> 
> These stations are only SV in _PART_ of the markets named.
> DISH could turn them on in those parts where they are SV if they wish.
> ...


Thanks James.

I appreciate your knowledge on this issue and at this point I will just have to wait and see if at some point in the future DISH decides to offer a CBS station to those of us in the Panama City DMA.

Stu


----------



## willymac (Feb 16, 2010)

James Long said:


> It is an in market channel ... the only reason not to have it running is a disagreement over terms between the station and DISH network. Once that disagreement is settled DISH should be able to turn it on.


thanks, well I hope they figure something out eventually.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

James Long said:


> It is an in market channel ... the only reason not to have it running is a disagreement over terms between the station and DISH network. Once that disagreement is settled DISH should be able to turn it on.


Could it be an uplink problem because both KVHP and KPLC had responded to a newspaper question about sat availability by saying they have had agreements signed with both providers and to call directv and dish to complain (or possibly KVHP wants a new contract)


----------



## webb04 (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if E* and WOAY (ABC station in the Bluefield/Beckley market) are close to a carriage agreement?? 
I'm just a bit irked that I wait longer than any other cable/sat subscriber to get locals, have to get a new dish installed, a new agreement, new boxes, and still don't have ABC....


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

The Dish Network installer came today (Sunday...that's kinda odd I thought but he came) and now my Dad and Mom supposedly have the new HD Package with the locals.

The equipment consisted of a VIP722 for the Living Room and a VIP612 for my Brother's room. 

Mr. Installer didn't hook it up with either Component or HDMI connections, the VIP722 didn't get a new remote and many, MANY of the the channels are Red and state that they aren't subscribed. I thought the installer was supposed to take care of all that?

He also hooked the phone line that he demanded to hook up in a networking jack.

Also, WOAY doesn't appear in the list of channel guide so I'm not sure what the problem is there and the installer told them they wouldn't get ABC programming (WOAY is an ABC Affiliate) but the rest of the locals appear to be there.

Other than my advise to call Dish Network and see what's going on, is there anything else they need to do? I'm a bit concerned that they're going to be paying for more than they're actually getting.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Press the Guide button until the All Sub screen appears, then you will not get all the shows listed that youare not subscribed to.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> Press the Guide button until the All Sub screen appears, then you will not get all the shows listed that youare not subscribed to.


Yeah...I tried that. Bunch of Red in the guide that I'm told shouldn't be there since they have whatever the top tier package is and added the HD stuff as well.

Forgot to mention this is the Bluefield/Beckley market in WV.


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

for somereason either WOAY tv didn't sign in or DISH forgot our ABC station Bluefield/Beckley markets in WV, I called and ask about this and they told me that don't know why or what has happen to it, but i Ask will we pay the same if we had the channel and they said yes, the price is the same if you had all of your markets. thats not far to us, if any thing we should get to pay less because that the channel isn't there.


----------

